
Interview with Joe Haldeman - curtis
http://andrewliptak.com/2014/11/13/interview-with-joe-haldeman/
======
justin66
For someone who follows this stuff and likes Joe Haldeman I noticed exactly
one new piece of information in the interview: Heinlein didn't just like _The
Forever War,_ he read it _three times_. High praise.

 _War Year_ is interesting in that it was originally written to be published
as part of a series of novels for students of adult literacy programs which
never took off. You wouldn't notice that the novel deliberately avoids ten-
dollar words and overly complex sentences. It was a good (but pretty dark)
book. Interesting to see it discussed in a new interview.

------
rosser
_The Forever War_ is one of those books I keep having to buy new copies of,
because I lend it out and it never comes back.

I'm okay with that.

------
Tloewald
Nice interview. He's a terrific guy (a bunch of us spent an evening with him
in Sydney after a "writer's workshop" he gave at the Powerhouse Museum).
Another great book of his is _Worlds_.

One thing I observed about his SF novels is that the futuristic weapons are
invariably practical and brutally efficient, rather than pew pew weapons that
are ultimately no more useful, and often rather less, than modern firearms.

------
russellbeattie
In case anyone else was slightly mixed up like I was: Joe Haldeman the author
is not H.R. "Bob" Haldeman of the Nixon administration, who died in 1993. It
was Howard Hunt who was the novelist (and Watergate burglar), not the White
House Chief of Staff.

I have no idea if I'm the only ex-journalist geek who might possibly mix this
up, but I figured I'd share. It doesn't help that Forever War was published in
1974, the year Nixon resigned... it just mashes it all together in my brain.

